# I think she is full



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Not the wife, the smoker!

Doin an over night cook for the pirate!

DD has asked me to cook the meat for his son's graduation event. Last night at 10:30 the meat went on the pit, and here is a pick from an hr after I put it all on.










there is 85 lbs of porkbutts and brisket, and there will be 4 - 1 lb fatties too!

I think he has enough meat to feed about 150 people. Everyone head of to Dan's house.

Here is another pic about 6 hrs into the smoke 4:30 am.











I can't post any pics of the sliced/pulled meat, cuz they are gonna do it while its hot just before the folks show up.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I wonder how it turned out. I bet that 1 hr drive home sure smelled good Huh Dan.
Can you guys picture a 2 door saturn sedan with a huge fish cooler in the back seat full of BBQ pork and briskets, piping hot right off the pit. I Bet there was some serious hunger pains when they got home!:lol:


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

you are the king of the Smoker Spanky thats for sure:corkysm55..Cya Slick


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Hmm, very nice Dan!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thanks, this is the last pic I took, a couple hrs before pick-up time! Man I wish I woulda kept something for me to eat, I feel kinda violated. got to smell it cook for 12 hrs, and nuttin for my belly!











Let me know how they turned out Dan.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Spanky said:


> I wonder how it turned out. I bet that 1 hr drive home sure smelled good Huh Dan.
> Can you guys picture a 2 door saturn sedan with a huge fish cooler in the back seat full of BBQ pork and briskets, piping hot right off the pit. I Bet there was some serious hunger pains when they got home!:lol:


Dan!!! 

That pork was the best damn BBQ I have ever had (and I've had alot of BBQ). I started off with a few slivers of the brisket after the tortuous ride home and it was like butter. Perfect texture and a taste that comes from the Gods! The butts pulled really easy and I did some sampling there too..

I actually had people trying to buy my stash...:lol: I did happen to slip one of the butts out to my BIL. He was persistant about not leaving empty handed and some of the guest later in the day were able to take home a "sample pack". The fatties went over well also. In all, along with my wifes making all of the salads, most said it was the best food of any of the parties held and the meat was the main event. Your meat is easily a contender for Owensboro and thats the truth. Trust me I had samples of the 05 winner.

I did end up with my 2 roasts when all was said & done. They are vacuum sealed and happliy resting in my feezer. 

Great Job!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thats great news Dan, I felt pretty good about it when ya left, but I always like to hear for sure. Makes it all worth staying up all night to do. Glad your guests were impressed and satisfied! I hope that your wife is happy about the outcome. I bet she was stressed out yesterday, and slept well last night!

Hope the son had a great time and raked in some serious gifts and money.Congrats to you and your wife. He seems like a real nice and well behaved young man. You sure he's YOUR kid!

I may have to smoke something midweek, cuz all them smells and sights of your stuff made me pretty hungry and I need my smoked food fix. Might be doin some fatties real soon.

Which one did ya like the best of them?

see ya.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Hot was to the right side of the pan. I liked the pepper jack. Now you have to consider I'm in Amish territory so the left side was gone first. I did have fun keeping up with the more boring half though....

One of the younger kids got a hold of the pepper jack.. a 4 yr old...

he was a very well mannered 4yr old though and wouldn't yak it out infront of anyone.. The face he made during his awakening was priceless...:lol:

In all the fatties went pretty quick.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

hehehe, thats funny. I like the peppercheese ones the best myself. They are great with ice cold beer. There are a few types of peppercheese I like better than others. I put the good stuff in that one.

Well cool, thanks for the feedback and the compliments. Glad ya got your stash too. Should last ya awhile! If it don't, you know what to do!


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Spanky..I got to tell ya..you are my hero, dude. That stuff looks outstanding!~ 

To tell you the truth, I've pretty much been off to another part of the M-S Forums for the past few months debating and promoting perhaps some more contentuous issues than BBQ. I thought that I would simply come by and see what's going on over here. Looks great. 

Hope to be back with you guys soon!

Riva


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Spanky it sure seems like you love what you do,which im sure is what makes you successfull. Your pics kill me. Every time I see them, it makes me go find something to eat even if im not hungry.
I would love to sample that BBQ.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Riva, comming from you, that is a Huge compliment. You are a big part of my interest in BBQ, I still use your rub recipe that you posted nearly a year ago for my Butts, and fatties.Your different sauce recipes have always interested me, and I have made many of the ones you have posted. I have a huge folder of recipes, and your name is on quite a few of them.
I think I know where ya have been, I like it way down here where it is safe, and with the upcomming election, the BS meter on the political forums is pegged daily. Somethings will never change. Thanks for inspiring me when you did.

Spitfire, I do love to Q, and I love to eat Q. If you are evr in the area, let me know yer commin, and I fix ya a sammie or a fatty!
Maybe some day I can get to an outing or MS event and bring the Lang and some grub along! I haven't been to one in over a year, and I sure miss the times we used to have at some of them.

Thanks for checkin out my pics, and the nice comments.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

spanky... wish ya lived closer to me... wouldn't have a problem commisioning out some 'q'


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

well Iceman, let me know, Danger Dan drove an hr. each way to get his.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Spanky said:


> well Iceman, let me know, Danger Dan drove an hr. each way to get his.


Yeah, well that detective on Fried Green Tomatoes drove all the way from Georgia to Alabama for his BBQ....:lol:

I did reference the movie Sweeney Todd when my sons friends asked where we got the BBQ...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Spanky said:


> I may have to smoke something midweek, cuz all them smells and sights of your stuff made me pretty hungry and I need my smoked food fix. Might be doin some fatties real soon.



well today is a day off and a lil rain to boot, so Its Spanky super fatty day!

Yey!

I am gonna make some fatties and some smoked baked beans, and some smoked chicken drummy's. I knew I couldn't make it through the week!


----------

